
Amateur Astronomer Captures Rare First Light of a Supernova - sizzzzlerz
http://www.keckobservatory.org/recent/entry/shock_breakout
======
JorgeGT
The writer maybe didn't notice, but in the Nature article Victor Buso's
affiliation is listed as _Observatorio Astronómico Busoniano, Entre Ríos 2974
(2000)_ , this is, the attic of his own house:
[https://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/624/cpsprodpb/7BA5/production/...](https://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/624/cpsprodpb/7BA5/production/_100135613_casa_cerrajero.gif)

------
pvg
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16432462](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16432462)

~~~
acqq
And maybe still more accesible:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16434741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16434741)

------
voidpointer
Feb. 2016?

